# HWUT FUZZ build W/sound clip



## Dan0h (Apr 18, 2022)

This build is a shit show I know, but the sound… the sound is insane and makes up for the spaghetti western of wires and my error ordering a full size rotary vs the mini. 
I will post some sounds tomorrow when I can turn up, but even at nighttime with a 6yr old sleeping in the next room low volume this thing can peel paint. I ended up using Bc549 trannies that both measured 500+ hfe. I really like the four filter modes, first one is pretty dark and then It just gets brighter-spittier-zippery for 2,3, & 4. It’s more fuzz factory than fuzz face, but in its own realm. I love it. A welcome surprise of fuzzy goodness. Not sure where I will end up with the internal trim, it sounds insane through the entire sweep, it’s just a matter of playing with it more to get it right where all four modes sound good.


----------



## Feral Feline (Apr 18, 2022)

Love the flesh-worms in the gut-shot. Choice knobs and black is beeyooteefulll, Fred.

I just got my PCB today — So, do you think this thing would benefit from having the internal trimmer made external knobber?


----------



## Dan0h (Apr 18, 2022)

Feral Feline said:


> Love the flesh-worms in the gut-shot. Choice knobs and black is beeyooteefulll, Fred.
> 
> I just got my PCB today — So, do you think this thing would benefit from having the internal trimmer made external knobber?


It really depends on how crazy you want your fuzz to be. For me there is a sweet spot I’m sure I can find and the internal trim is set it and forget it. But if you want the ability to go crazier then yeah an extra knob would be cool. It’s not like the benson trimmers where it sounds blah and then when you hit the sweet spot it sounds amazing. This one sounds interesting all the way through but changes how good each mode sounds relative to each other mode. And as with all fuzzes the trannies are going to make a huge difference on sound. Enjoy.


----------



## Dan0h (Apr 18, 2022)

Friendly warning. Be careful with the top two through holes of the rotary, they are super crazy close to the holes of the pot above it, like millimeters close and you can easily get a solder bridge there. Without the schematic it’s hard to tell if that bridge would be a killer of the pedal but I assume it would cause it to not work if it bridges.


----------



## MichaelW (Apr 18, 2022)

Feral Feline said:


> Love the flesh-worms in the gut-shot. Choice knobs and black is beeyooteefulll, Fred.
> 
> I just got my PCB today — So, do you think this thing would benefit from having the internal trimmer made external knobber?


Omg, I can't the image of "flesh worms" out of my head now......


----------



## Harry Klippton (Apr 18, 2022)

I sure do like a full size rotary


----------



## Dan0h (Apr 18, 2022)

Sound samples. I fucking love this Fuzz. After I recorded this clip I added it to my board and the coolest thing is it works late in the chain doesn’t have to be first. Sweet!

Sound clip is Jazzmaster bridge pickup. Switching between the different filter modes on the pedal.

HWUT Sounds


----------



## Robert (Apr 19, 2022)

Dan0h said:


> Friendly warning. Be careful with the top two through holes of the rotary, they are super crazy close to the holes of the pot above it,



There are no connections on that pole of the 2P4T so a bridge wouldn't cause any issues.

I considered removing the copper from those two pads but they offer structural support for the switch so I left them alone.


----------



## Dan0h (Apr 19, 2022)

Robert said:


> There are no connections on that pole of the 2P4T so a bridge wouldn't cause any issues.
> 
> I considered removing the copper from those two pads but they offer structural support for the switch so I left them alone.


Good to know. Thanks for the info. This thing is epic!


----------



## Feral Feline (Apr 19, 2022)

Sounds great, and just moved it up in my build queue.


----------



## joelorigo (Aug 18, 2022)

I just finished one of these. Quick question, is the 1st mode (all the way to the left) on your pedal quieter than the other 3 like it is on mine? I have to turn down the volume knob to match when I go to 2,3 & 4, which all seem to have the same level. Wondering if it is inherent to the circuit.


----------



## Robert (Aug 18, 2022)

The Filter is disabled at full CCW, that might explain the difference in volume.


----------



## joelorigo (Aug 18, 2022)

I see. Is there a simple mod that would bring up position 1 a bit to match the others?


----------

